# uso dell'articolo con nomi propri di città o paesi



## Ana Veres

Ciao, mi sapete spiegare cortesemente perchè si usa l'articolo determinativo davanti al nome della capitale? Così, per Cairo trovo sempre nei testi "*il* Cairo" oppure "...la rivista *del* Cairo...". Ho appena imparato che l'articolo deciso "il" è peiorativo se messo davanti a un nome proprio ("La Romina è una vecchia conoscenza della Questura"). Ora arriva questo articolo davanti a -e solo a questa- la capitale Cairo.
Grazie.


----------



## o-nami

Ciao Ana!
Non è detto che sia peggiorativo. In Nord Italia e in certe regioni del Centro spesso senti dire "*LA* Ana", "*IL* Daniele", ma non è peggiorativo. Nel senso che tu chiami  "peggiorativo" (ma non lo è!) puoi dire "il Riina è personaggio noto alle Forze dell'Ordine", perché in linguaggio giudiziario si usa molto.
Si dice il Cairo (con la "i" minuscola è corretto) e si declina l'articolo (del Cairo, al Cairo) perché in arabo si chiama _al-Qāhira_. http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Cairo
Ma solo per questo, non centra nulla che sia una capitale! Infatti non dici "la Londra", e *la* Roma è una squadra!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Usa la funzione di ricerca per favore

L'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi:  Sandra vs. la Sandra


----------



## Blackman

Il Cairo si chiama Il Cairo, però, non Cairo.

Qui da noi succede con La Spezia. Gli Spezzini la chiamano Spezia ( siamo andati a Spezia ). Per tutti gli altri l'articolo è d'obbligo perchè fa parte del nome ( Siamo andati a La Spezia ).


----------



## mazzanti

Blackman said:


> Il Cairo si chiama Il Cairo, però, non Cairo.
> 
> Qui da noi succede con La Spezia. Gli Spezzini la chiamano Spezia ( siamo andati a Spezia ). Per tutti gli altri l'articolo è d'obbligo perchè fa parte del nome ( Siamo andati a La Spezia ).


 Concordo con la spiegazione di Blackman.


----------



## Ana Veres

*G*razie a tutti, la più convincente spiegazione è quella che mostra che esiste l'articolo solo perchè viene dall'arabo, che appunto ha un articolo...
Per il moderatore, scusa ma non so usare il motore di ricerca, come avrei potuto arrivare all'articolo Sandra vs la Sandra?
Ciao e grazie ancora,
Ana.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ana Veres said:


> Per il moderatore, scusa ma non so usare il motore di ricerca, come avrei potuto arrivare all'articolo Sandra vs la Sandra?



Impari ad usarlo come tutti gli altri 

*Come  si effettua una ricerca nel forum? *


----------



## Elianor

Ana Veres said:


> grazie a tutti, la più convincente spiegazione è quella che mostra che esiste l'articolo solo perchè viene dall'arabo, che appunto ha un articolo...



C'è da dire che esistono anche L'Aia, La Paz, Los Angeles, El Paso, L'Aquila, La Spezia (già citata), La Mecca, L'Avana, ecc...

Quindi non credo che l'articolo davanti ai nomi di città dipenda esclusivamente dall'eventuale derivazione araba dei nomi delle stesse...


----------



## Ana Veres

Elianor said:


> C'è da dire che esistono anche L'Aia, La Paz, Los Angeles, El Paso, L'Aquila, La Spezia (già citata), La Mecca, L'Avana, ecc...
> Quindi non credo che l'articolo davanti ai nomi di città dipenda esclusivamente dall'eventuale derivazione araba dei nomi delle stesse...


*G*iusto! *A*llora non c'è una regola, prendi o lascia! Vero?


----------



## o-nami

Elianor said:


> C'è da dire che esistono anche L'Aia, La Paz, Los Angeles, El Paso, L'Aquila, La Spezia (già citata), La Mecca, L'Avana, ecc...
> 
> Quindi non credo che l'articolo davanti ai nomi di città dipenda esclusivamente dall'eventuale derivazione araba dei nomi delle stesse...



Sì ma il Cairo è arabo. Vuol dire "La soggiogatrice". Siccome il post verte sul Cairo... 
Ovvio che se Ana avesse chiesto di Los Angeles avremmo parlato dell'origine spagnola del nome...


----------



## Ana Veres

o-nami said:


> Sì ma il Cairo è arabo. Vuol dire "La soggiogatrice". Siccome il post verte sul Cairo...
> Ovvio che se Ana avesse chiesto di Los Angeles avremmo parlato dell'origine spagnola del nome...


O-nami, proprio così


----------



## Elianor

o-nami said:


> Sì ma il Cairo è arabo. Vuol dire "La soggiogatrice". Siccome il post verte sul Cairo...
> Ovvio che se Ana avesse chiesto di Los Angeles avremmo parlato dell'origine spagnola del nome...



_Ora arriva questo articolo davanti a -e solo a questa- la capitale Cairo._

_grazie a tutti, la più convincente spiegazione è quella che mostra che esiste l'articolo solo perchè viene dall'arabo, che appunto ha un articolo..._

O-nami, la mia risposta è dovuta a queste due frasi di Ana (citate sopra).
Mi sembrava d'aver capito che le fossero sfuggite tutte le altre capitali che portavano l'articolo e che non derivavano affatto dall'arabo, per cui non si poteva estrapolare una regola generale.
Tant'è che lei conferma, con un suo post successivo, così:

_giusto! allora non c'è una regola, prendi o lascia! Vero?_

Nel suo primo intervento non mi sembrava che lei chiedesse l'origine dell'articolo determinativo nel nome di capitale *Il Cairo*, bensì chiedeva perché si mettesse l'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi di capitali, visto che l'aveva trovato solo nella capitale egiziana. Tant'è che non s'è trovato un perché e non si è riusciti ad estrapolare una regola generica.

Detto questo, se mi sono sbagliata, chiedo scusa allora per il post di prima, perfettamente inutile!


----------



## Ana Veres

Elianor said:


> _Ora arriva questo articolo davanti a -e solo a questa- la capitale Cairo._
> 
> _grazie a tutti, la più convincente spiegazione è quella che mostra che esiste l'articolo solo perchè viene dall'arabo, che appunto ha un articolo..._
> 
> O-nami, la mia risposta è dovuta a queste due frasi di Ana (citate sopra).
> Mi sembrava d'aver capito che le fossero sfuggite tutte le altre capitali che portavano l'articolo e che non derivavano affatto dall'arabo, per cui non si poteva estrapolare una regola generale.
> Tant'è che lei conferma, con un suo post successivo, così:
> 
> _giusto! allora non c'è una regola, prendi o lascia! Vero?_
> 
> Nel suo primo intervento non mi sembrava che lei chiedesse l'origine dell'articolo determinativo nel nome di capitale *Il Cairo*, bensì chiedeva perché si mettesse l'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi di capitali, visto che l'aveva trovato solo nella capitale egiziana. Tant'è che non s'è trovato un perché e non si è riusciti ad estrapolare una regola generica.
> 
> Detto questo, se mi sono sbagliata, chiedo scusa allora per il post di prima, perfettamente inutile!


Elianor, grazie per il tuo post - niente è inutile qui, il forum è comunicazione e partecipazione ai dibattiti. Non siamo così puntigliosi su chi ha ragione o meno, per favore! La ragione universale è che proviamo tutti a spiegar/ci ciò che non ci è in chiaro. In fondo, parlarne è costruttivo e tutte le opinioni nostre saranno servite allo scopo del forum.


----------



## Elianor

Ana Veres said:


> Non siamo così puntigliosi su chi ha ragione o meno, per favore! La ragione universale è che proviamo tutti a spiegar/ci ciò che non ci è in chiaro. In fondo, parlarne è costruttivo e tutte le opinioni nostre saranno servite allo scopo del forum.


Concordo pienamente, infatti io ho solo spiegato perché il mio post non fosse inutile, come invece sembrava dal commento di o-nami (che giungeva peraltro a discussione già conclusa e nemmeno pertinente al tema in sé...).

Il mio problema è che sono prolissa, scusate!


----------



## o-nami

Elianor said:


> Concordo pienamente, infatti io ho solo spiegato perché il mio post non fosse inutile, come invece sembrava dal commento di o-nami (che giungeva peraltro a discussione già conclusa e nemmeno pertinente al tema in sé...).
> 
> Il mio problema è che sono prolissa, scusate!



Hai ragione: ho riletto adesso il mio post e suona molto polemico verso il tuo intervento. Non era questa l'intenzione , figurati: la forza di questo forum è proprio, a mio parere, il contributo di tutti... 
Mi scuso con te e con Ana.


----------



## Ana Veres

o-nami said:


> Hai ragione: ho riletto adesso il mio post e suona molto polemico verso il tuo intervento. Non era questa l'intenzione , figurati: la forza di questo forum è proprio, a mio parere, il contributo di tutti...
> Mi scuso con te e con Ana.


No problem, vi ringrazio per i vostri contributi!


----------



## Elianor

o-nami said:


> Hai ragione: ho riletto adesso il mio post e suona molto polemico verso il tuo intervento. Non era questa l'intenzione , figurati: la forza di questo forum è proprio, a mio parere, il contributo di tutti...
> Mi scuso con te e con Ana.


Tutto a posto!


----------

